# hughes kettner Spirit Nano series?



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Can't find any info other than a picture from the Long & McQuade Rocktober flyer


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I am an H&K fan and saw these as well. May have to make an inquiry visit to my L&M store.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Found this info on an Asian site...

*Features:*
Bionic ghost tone generator
Real 25 watts @ 8 ohms to 50 watts @ 4 ohms
Any volume can be added to the amplifier saturation effect through the attenuation control knob
Headphone output with TubeMeister 18 Red Box emulator
Unfiltered line output, suitable for simulation by software speakers

Spirit Nano (Nano ghost) amplifier adopts "Bionic Ghost Tone Generator", which is a technology applied to miniature amplifier, and has gradually won the favor of a lot of tube enthusiasts.

The design is novel, the price is moderate, and the footprint is small. Through the practical power pack, the musicians can truly experience the real simulation, natural sound and instant response.

With a power of 25W and 8 ohms, it provides the musicians with beautiful sound and stunning performance.

*Three models, three selling points*
The three models are designed to quickly provide perfect tones for the three major types of music: fine-tuning the knobs can produce pleasant tones that meet various target groups.

*Retro ghost*
From California Clean to British Crunch, it perfectly conveys the free sound of the Woodstock era.

*Rock ghost*
From the British Lead to the world-famous brown tone, the 80s/90s rock tone suitable for large stadiums is brought into ordinary homes.

*Metal ghost*
From classical to modern high-gain tones, for high-pitched tonic and exciting repetitive section performance, suitable for all metal types of music.

*Technical Parameters:*
Power: 25W, 8 ohms
Speaker output: 4 – 16 ohms
Auxiliary input: 6.35 mm, stereo
Headphone output: 6.35 mm, stereo
Line output: 6.35 mm
AES (automatic energy storage)
specifications: about 9 cm x 9 cm x 19 cm
Weight: about 1.1 kg, including power supply
(Without power supply, weighs 725g)


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Cool. If I get one it will look like my Black Spirit 200 had a kid.


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

Spirit of Rock


Technology of Tone




hughes-and-kettner.com












Spirit of Metal


Technology of Tone




hughes-and-kettner.com












Spirit of Vintage


Technology of Tone




hughes-and-kettner.com


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I'd be looking into the Vintage and it'd sit on top of it's bigger tube brother, TM36.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

17 minute review...


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Thanks for the video link @Robert1950 . After watching this I'm a little pissed off really. They could have easily added a 30 cent three-way switch to this thing and maybe a little more memory and put all three in one box. Would have made it a more interesting toy. Or bump up the price a bit and add a usb port and make it upgradable.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I'm still interested in the Vintage version. Enough to advertise a pedal for sale to fund this one. I have a H&K TM112 with a vintage G12C in it just waiting to be used. It's not at the moment, so this little head would be ideal.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Verne said:


> I'm still interested in the Vintage version. Enough to advertise a pedal for sale to fund this one. I have a H&K TM112 with a vintage G12C in it just waiting to be used. It's not at the moment, so this little head would be ideal.


I'd get a used TM5 for the same or less cash.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I'd like something a little different. Had a TM5, Micro Terror, and a Micro Dark. I have a TM36, so don't really need the TM5 myself, as power soak allows that.....more or less.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Hmm. None of the three really struck me as something I needed but the concept is really cool. I’d have to say I liked the Rock one the least. My Black Spirit 200 is still safe.


----------

